# .38sp bullet in a 9mm Case



## KllrMcCoy (Dec 21, 2011)

Anyone ever reload a .38sp cast bullet in a 9mm case before. Can it be done safely? I am aware there is a .001-2 difference between the two bullets. I've fired a 9mm cast bullet reloaded in a .38 case before, and it worked just fine. But it's a bit tighter the other way around.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I know of some guys that have experimented with this idea (158 gr for pin shooting). However, you need to know your actual bore diameter and size the bullets accordingly.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Why would anyone want to do that?

RCG


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

recoilguy said:


> Why would anyone want to do that?
> 
> RCG


If I were to guess, "Because they can."
Let's face it, a lot of people like to tinker with stuff. Why not odd, heavy bullets?
I like heavy for caliber bullets, but in 9mm 147 gr hit plenty hard, I haven't had a pins laugh them off any more than any other caliber.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Can you size a bullet down from .38 to 9mm specs? I wasn't aware it was possible.
I have heard of guys loading 9mm in .38 for plinking but never the other way around.

RCG


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

recoilguy said:


> Can you size a bullet down from .38 to 9mm specs? I wasn't aware it was possible.
> I have heard of guys loading 9mm in .38 for plinking but never the other way around. RCG


As far as I know, yes. But then I'm not a bullet caster. You're only talking a couple thousands, I wouldn't think it's a big deal. You figure if your 9mm bore is .356 and you have a .358 cast .38 bullet, you need to get it down to .357. .001 over bore diameter with cast bullets is considered ideal, if I remember correctly. IIRC, MBC will size your bullets to suit your specific application. You have to call and there is probably a service fee of some sort, but it's quite doable if your so inclined.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Sounds to me like trading someone who shoots .38 and 9mm some of your extra .38's for some of his 9's would be easier, and a lot less hassle.

Merry Christmas!

RCG


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

If you cast bullets you probably already have a sizing die. It works in your loading press.


----------



## KllrMcCoy (Dec 21, 2011)

Well I don't have a sizing die...While some might try forcing it. I'll pass on it. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## KllrMcCoy (Dec 21, 2011)

To answer the question why? I have a bunch of .38 cast bullets, and no 9mms. Reading the diameters they are so darned close. Didn't no if a couple thousands of inch made much difference....I'm thinking that it does. Sooo I'll just spend a couple bucks on some 9 mm lead.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## n8ies (Dec 23, 2011)

I guess you could load one up and see if it will drop in your barrel. I just loaded a bunch of 140 grain hard cast 357 mag bullets for my 357 sig that I resized down to 356 with a lee push through bullet sizing kit. It worked great.

tom


----------



## jjfitch (Dec 24, 2011)

I cast a couple thousand 125 grain 9mm (sized to .355) bullets that were too soft (8 BRH) to shoot at 1050 fps. They tumble terribly even at 7 yards in a 9mm Kart 1911 barrel. So I now shoot them in my .38 revlolver at 750 fps with good accuracy and no leading. After this experience I also tried jacketed and plated bullets with no reduced accuracy!

Bottom line: Shoot 9mm bullets at .38 revolver velocities and you'll be OK.

To shoot .38 spl (.357)125 grain bullets in 9mm resize to .355!

I have been shooting and reloading for over 40 years.

Of course this information must include the usual caviate that your experience may differ 

Cheers,

John


----------



## LeoM (Jul 7, 2011)

You may get by with .357 or .358 cast bullets in a .355 or .356 barrel. If the barrel is just a little too tight or the bullet alloy will not willingly displace enough to slide through, the graph of the pressure spike will look like a hockey stick, and probably damage the firearm and/or the shooter. Remember, you are going from zero to the speed of sound in 4 inches of barrel length and a moment of time. Any thing that changes friction will make violent resistance. It is not worth the chance. Lee makes a cheap press through sizer die I have used in the past. Be careful.


----------

